# Vikings



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

:stirpot: Who should be the starting Qback in the next game? Who should the finishing Qback next game?


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

frerotte if they still had him, should have been the starter the last 2 years for the vikes.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Yah. Because Dante sucked last season. :eyeroll: Hello?


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

dante should be.

Peyton isn't exactly lighting up the scoreboard either. But, his team is good and he isn't forcing things and making mistakes.

The team (vikings) isn't playing well right now. It's not all dante's fault.

I absolutely hate these threads asking for dante's job.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I am a New York Jets fan who wishes they would have given Bollinger another chance but if you don't want Daunte we will take him!


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

> The team (vikings) isn't playing well right now. It's not all dante's fault.
> 
> I absolutely hate these threads asking for dante's job.


why do you say that? speaking of Dante, not defense or anything else. yeah its not all Dantes fault but he is holding the ball too long! when Dante has the ball in the pocket the Linemens in front of him are blocking well like in the last game and Dante is still holding the ball for a good 8 seconds, and dont say the recievers are not getting open, well if theyre not, RUN RUN RUN Dante!!!, better to gain yards than to lose yards.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Holding the ball to long? Heck I utterly hate the vikings, well not hate, but I am a bears fan, and from what I see, the center should just stand up with the ball and throw it because the vikings have the worst offensive line in football.

Dante is trying to carry the team, and no-one has bothered to jump off his back, course if the vikes need to get rid of him, I am sure the bears would trade with them staight up for jeff blake.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

southdakbearfan said:


> The center should just stand up with the ball and throw it because the vikings have the worst offensive line in football.


True Dat! Watching a Vikings O game is pure comedy...


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

They got screwed b/c matt birk is out i mean hell they should have let him play through the pain and guarentee him plus they have a rookie RT.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

y'all suck because Moss is gone. He was the catalyst of that team. Hey oklahomawtrfwlr, who was it that told me the Vikes would be in the finals this year??????


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

You can kiss my a** dlip!  I'de rather them do crappy the first of the season and turn it around instead of going 6-0 then 3-10


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

How about them Packers? Since the Packers beat the Saints by 49 points playing inspired football and the queens only beat them by 17 points, this therefore must mean the Packers over the queens by 32?
With Daunted a slow thinker and the O line a seive, this equals lots of sacks and interceptions. The queens defense is banged up with injuries too. You better hope the bye week time heals some minor injuries.
MOB


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

how about them Vikings 4 in a row. Anything can happen now!!!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Yep, Indy better watch out, looks like the Vikes are Super Bowl bound! :lol:


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Daunte who?????? :lol: 5-0 since.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Who would've known? :huh: Boy is Detroit a mess. Gotta love that guy running up and down the stands with the "Fire Matt Millen" sign. :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

It's nice to see them winning.....but 6 of those 7 wins are against teams with losing records and the seventh the Giants basically gave them.I'll hold judgement until they beat the Steelers and the Bears.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I would have to say the D has really picked it up since the start of the year


----------

